# Employment verification - Please help :(



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Received a phone call from the Australian Embassy in my home country today, to verify my references for two employers I worked for back there.

It was a very long, yet courteous call. I was asked for - among many other things - my bosses names, whether I had direct reports, employment dates, job titles, job descriptions .... etc. then I was asked for contacts. I provided contacts for the letter author of employer 1 (he asked for HR contacts, I did not have any since I left the company more than 5 years ago) , and the HR Dept of employer 2. 

I was told it was a real hassle (as I expected and explained in an earlier thread) to get to these employers' HR Departments, and he said he needed my help to get to them, and I obliged. He said if he faces any difficulties he'll call me back and I told him for sure he'd be most welcomed to call.


Problem here is, they contacted employer 1 already shortly afterwards, employer 1 HR Department is very rigid, they have a standard letter format, which does not include job description ...etc., and accordingly I obtained the letter a year ago from the Senior Manager of the department where I worked. There was no rule by ACS or DIBP stating I must get the letter from the HR, and I believe the head of department is an authorized person for such purposes.

Now the embassy emailed him, asking him for details of my employment history and attaching the letter, and asking him for a confirmation email for the letter contents and the information provided *from an HR Person*. The senior manager told me he will try his best, but it is a challenge  since HR might say they did not issue such a letter (which is the case) or even refuse to validate it. 


Needless to say that all information in the letter is genuine and authentic, but HR in such big companies is sometimes very rigid and unwilling to go one millimeter outside their rigid processes.


What if HR refuses to do so, or - worse - provide negative feedback (e.g.: this is not an official letter from HR ...etc.), however they might be able to *ONLY confirm * my job title, start/end of employment ..... etc. (only basic data, but no roles/responsibilities/job description).


I am worried to death  I am hanging by a thread (an email from an old ex-employer OK'ing my details) ...... 


Is there anything I can do to help this before it becomes an issue? the dept head is trying his best with HR already, but he could not even get to them all day today neither by phone nor when he went to their floor (LOL ... even a department head is unable to get to them, let alone an outsider). But should they refuse, what recourse do I have?


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

They will confirm designation ,roles and responsibilities only .At least this is what happened in my case.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> They will confirm designation ,roles and responsibilities only .At least this is what happened in my case.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


my employer 1 HR will not even accept to verify roles and responsibilities. And I am already telling you they are trying to validate the letter


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Inshallah everything would be fine .If your destined to get PR nothing will go wrong.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## steverds (Feb 24, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Received a phone call from the Australian Embassy in my home country today, to verify my references for two employers I worked for back there.
> 
> It was a very long, yet courteous call. I was asked for - among many other things - my bosses names, whether I had direct reports, employment dates, job titles, job descriptions .... etc. then I was asked for contacts. I provided contacts for the letter author of employer 1 (he asked for HR contacts, I did not have any since I left the company more than 5 years ago) , and the HR Dept of employer 2.
> 
> ...


 Hi TheExpatriate,

Did you claim points or mark the employment as relevant for the checks that are being done?.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

steverds said:


> Hi TheExpatriate,
> 
> Did you claim points or mark the employment as relevant for the checks that are being done?.


yes

irrelevant employment is not under verification


----------



## Sam2304 (Nov 1, 2013)

Was the letter issued by the senior manager a statutory declaration? With contact details of senior manager? In that case they should be contacting the manager and not HR. Any HR will be able to confirm your employment history, rest for jobs and responsibilities they might contact your manager.


----------



## immigbird (Jul 3, 2014)

Man, I am afraid to death of this verification thing, HR ppl are just a bunch of stupid idiots. And why the hell should they contact the HR when the letter is issued by the Manager ! DIPB are crazy as well !


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Sam2304 said:


> Was the letter issued by the senior manager a statutory declaration? With contact details of senior manager? In that case they should be contacting the manager and not HR. Any HR will be able to confirm your employment history, rest for jobs and responsibilities they might contact your manager.


Not a stat declaration. It was on company letterhead, and I provided his contacts to them. 

They are insisting on confirming the letter from HR.



immigbird said:


> Man, I am afraid to death of this verification thing, HR ppl are just a bunch of stupid idiots. And why the hell should they contact the HR when the letter is issued by the Manager ! DIPB are crazy as well !



I hope it works out well


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

I dont think you need to worry, for reference letters both HR letter and Senior Manager letter is accepted (as far as I know). They can call your manager to verify if this document which he signed is legimet. And if they are not convinced they can call HR to ask if you and the manager worked or works in that company.

HR can say : Ohhh we didnt issue any reference letter etc... but ozzy immigration is more interested in your experience rather than who issued the letter. So they may ask : If you and your manager worked or works there? and what were your responsibilities. If HR refuses to tell your responsibilities they can again call your manager (since they are convinced that your manager is a legal employee)


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hunter85 said:


> I dont think you need to worry, for reference letters both HR letter and Senior Manager letter is accepted (as far as I know). They can call your manager to verify if this document which he signed is legimet. And if they are not convinced they can call HR to ask if you and the manager worked or works in that company.
> 
> HR can say : Ohhh we didnt issue any reference letter etc... but ozzy immigration is more interested in your experience rather than who issued the letter. So they may ask : If you and your manager worked or works there? and what were your responsibilities. If HR refuses to tell your responsibilities they can again call your manager (since they are convinced that your manager is a legal employee)


They called him already and he verified, yet they STILL insisted on HR confirmation on the letter.


----------



## immigbird (Jul 3, 2014)

Have you provided them was anything like a letter from social security, payslips, bank statement ??


----------



## decipline (Dec 4, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> They called him already and he verified, yet they STILL insisted on HR confirmation on the letter.


hi friend

don't worry at all. First of all can you please tell me the Team abd CO initials only. i might be able to give some insight after that.

secondly, according to me, DIBP's insistance on confirmation from HR even after your manager verified, it is solely because, i assume, you had provided company letter head for supporting doc as your employement with duties and signed by Manager. 

In most of the organistion, (99%), only and only HR is authorised to issue any kind of letter on company's letter head wheb it is related to either employee's designation or date of joining or experience or relieving or duties or increment and for that matter all personnel communicatons are only authorised by HR dept.

May be you could have used just Plain paper declaration signed by your aelf with reference of your mabger bame and his number abd get it notorized and uplod it, DIBP will only call the manager in that case.

That's my thinking according to my experience till date. However, believe you me there is no SOP followed by DIBP. It's completely random. They can do anything and everything.

But rest assured yoh will going to get it as your manager has verified it.

Please share your Team and CO initials.

Good luck

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## immigbird (Jul 3, 2014)

I have done same as you TheExpatriate, visa lodged 6/14 hope everything goes well for both of us my friend.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Just got off the phone with Employer 2. They sent letter from Employer 1 to the HR of Employer 2. LOOOOOOOL


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

what I am really feeling really bitter about is that I was 110% honest with them. Nothing made up, overstated, claimed without merit .....etc.

All letters are authentic, all dates, job descriptions ...etc. are true to the level of DAY. 

and yet, they picked me for this


----------



## immigbird (Jul 3, 2014)

Hope everything goes wellmy friend, dont worry. Soon you will get your grant.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> what I am really feeling really bitter about is that I was 110% honest with them. Nothing made up, overstated, claimed without merit .....etc.
> 
> All letters are authentic, all dates, job descriptions ...etc. are true to the level of DAY.
> 
> and yet, they picked me for this


Hi,

How many points did you claim for your work experience ?

Thanks,


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Hi, How many points did you claim for your work experience ? Thanks,


 10 pt


----------



## medo10 (Apr 1, 2014)

Be cool, everything will be OK since you was honest.
DIBP will not make any issue against you unless they collect hard evidence that you submit fake or misleading information to them.
Employment verification could take several process before they will take a final decision about your work experiment. Even if they won’t able to contact your HR, they may send someone to visit your employer for more verification.
You will hear the good news soon.


----------



## decipline (Dec 4, 2013)

medo10 said:


> Be cool, everything will be OK since you was honest. DIBP will not make any issue against you unless they collect hard evidence that you submit fake or misleading information to them. Employment verification could take several process before they will take a final decision about your work experiment. Even if they won’t able to contact your HR, they may send someone to visit your employer for more verification. You will hear the good news soon.


true
in case of employer cerification if they are not able to reach out the Hr than they send the physical verification so don't worry.
You will get through.

DIBP does not make decision in air. They keep everything recorded and documented so in that case even your employers can't lie.

Secondly, all employers irrespective of their own policies, they must reply to all queries if Immigration department. It is must for them. Any non co operativw organisation is noted seriously in DIBP's. No organisation can afford to mess with and go against Immigration.

So, just relax. You will be cleared soon.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks GOD

VERIFIED !


One more employer in another country remains


----------



## immigbird (Jul 3, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Thanks GOD
> 
> VERIFIED !
> 
> One more employer in another country remains



Congratulations, 

How could you know?


----------



## decipline (Dec 4, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> Thanks GOD VERIFIED ! One more employer in another country remains


congrats

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

immigbird said:


> Congratulations,
> 
> How could you know?


My ex-employers HR told me they got the contact and responded already.


----------



## El Hoss (May 9, 2014)

Following the story while on the edge of my seat as I might face similar circumstances at a later stage... anyway... you will make it brother...don't worry...

The one thing I believe is really worth mentioning here is that DIBP Points Based Visas Booklet is too short and, I should say, quite vague when describing requirements for experience proof. For instance...there is no any mentioning what so ever with regards to who should sign the reference letter. Another example is the absence of any word about the need for obtaining payslips, tax documents or bank statement..etc except only "a payslip" from the "current" employer...Re-read if you like the "points for overseas employment" section in Booklet 6..

DIBP seriously needs to shed more clarification on that process so that candidates can accurately get what is really required as earlier as possible in order to avoid the hassle and anxiety of running around after this document/person or that...


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

El Hoss said:


> Following the story while on the edge of my seat; as I might face similar circumstances at a later stage... anyway... you will make it brother...don't worry... The one thing I believe is really worth mentioning here is that DIBP skill select Visa Booklet is too short and, I should say, quite vague when describing requirements for experience proof. For instance...there is no any mentioning what so ever with regards to who should sign the reference letter. No words about the need for obtaining payslips, tax documents or bank statement except "a payslip" from the "current" employer is just another example...Read if you like the "overseas employment" section in Booklet 6.. DIBP seriously needs to shed more clarification on that process so that candidates can accurately get what is really required as earlier as possible in order to avoid the hassle and anxiety of running around after this document/person or that...


I was at the edge of going crazy actually


And yes I agree with you


Problem is you have lots of countries with different laws re tax, thousands of companies with millions of internal policies, HR Managers who couldn't care less about you immigrating or not ... It's so challenging and frustrating.


And I hope you get through without it. Remember, not all applicants go through it. It is a completely random selection thing


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

What could be the percentage of applicants that that will be picked like this? Even my ex HR told me she is not authorized to give such a letter. Instead my then manager gave one on company letter head. I also took a stat declaration from lead with same details. My case is little more tricky as another company took over my ex company and it had a name change as well.


----------



## immigbird (Jul 3, 2014)

Dude i am not sleeping because of waiting the reaction of our HR !


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

TeamRanger said:


> What could be the percentage of applicants that that will be picked like this? Even my ex HR told me she is not authorized to give such a letter. Instead my then manager gave one on company letter head. I also took a stat declaration from lead with same details. My case is little more tricky as another company took over my ex company and it had a name change as well.


I heard it is not more than 5% 



immigbird said:


> Dude i am not sleeping because of waiting the reaction of our HR !



are you already under verification, or you are afraid in case it happens?


----------



## immigbird (Jul 3, 2014)

In case it happens, as i have just applied in june, first week.


----------



## Holy1 (Jul 28, 2014)

*Employment reference letter*

I have 5 years experience in my nominated occupation, 3 years is in my home country and 2 years is abroad. I have offer letter, pay slip and reference letter for the job done at my home country. I also have pay slip and well detailed contract letter for my job done abroad but they refused to grant me reference letter.Please advice me on what to do. Thanks


----------



## immigbird (Jul 3, 2014)

Holy1 said:


> I have 5 years experience in my nominated occupation, 3 years is in my home country and 2 years is abroad. I have offer letter, pay slip and reference letter for the job done at my home country. I also have pay slip and well detailed contract letter for my job done abroad but they refused to grant me reference letter.Please advice me on what to do. Thanks


Dont worry my friend you can provide a statuory declaration instead of the reference letter and support your case by all these documents you have.


----------



## Holy1 (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks bro


----------



## Holy1 (Jul 28, 2014)

immigbird said:


> Dont worry my friend you can provide a statuory declaration instead of the reference letter and support your case by all these documents you have.



Thanks bro


----------



## tusharvatsa (Aug 5, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> I heard it is not more than 5%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same exact case. There was a verification call from Australian consulate in New Delhi and the lady was far from being polite. The good part is that everything is complete and genuine, hope all goes well.

I've bitten off all my nails twice over.... don't know what's going to happen.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi guys,

I was also called from Australian Consulate in new Delhi on 22nd July but unfortunately, I missed the phone call. they called 3 times in span of 10 minutes. 

what shall I do? I am really worried to death. 






tusharvatsa said:


> I have the same exact case. There was a verification call from Australian consulate in New Delhi and the lady was far from being polite. The good part is that everything is complete and genuine, hope all goes well.
> 
> I've bitten off all my nails twice over.... don't know what's going to happen.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was also called from Australian Consulate in new Delhi on 22nd July but unfortunately, I missed the phone call. they called 3 times in span of 10 minutes.
> 
> what shall I do? I am really worried to death.



You should have called back immediately but still you must call to that number and give them some solid excuse for your inability to attend their calls
You can also send them an email but call would be better
No point waiting for them to call again..time for you to be proactive rather than reactive


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

I tried calling them but it is going to operator. I have already sent email but no reply yet.  



singh_gurinderjit said:


> You should have called back immediately but still you must call to that number and give them some solid excuse for your inability to attend their calls
> You can also send them an email but call would be better
> No point waiting for them to call again..time for you to be proactive rather than reactive


----------



## aown1982 (May 9, 2014)

Hi there,

My current company where i have been working for last 7 years received a verification call from Australia Embassy in UAE. the HR verified my details but the HR informed that lady that if they require in detail job responsibilities then they can contact my IT director . Secondly i have claimed 10 years of experience and currently not in touch with my last employer i.e. 7 years ago (where i worked for 3 years). do they verify employment even older than 7 years as i have marked it as relevant?

Thanks


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

aown1982 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My current company where i have been working for last 7 years received a verification call from Australia Embassy in UAE. the HR verified my details but the HR informed that lady that if they require in detail job responsibilities then they can contact my IT director . Secondly i have claimed 10 years of experience and currently not in touch with my last employer i.e. 7 years ago (where i worked for 3 years). do they verify employment even older than 7 years as i have marked it as relevant?
> 
> Thanks


Have they contacted your employer ?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

I have a similar case. I've claimed 4 years of exp for 5 points. I've submitted 3 letters, experience reference (signed by manager), intro letter and salary letter (signed and stamped by VP). Unfortunately, HR doesnt provide us any kind of letters and VP is the authority. Furthermore, I am planning to submit bank statement, but the issue is that bank account was made only 2.5 years ago while i am on job for 4 years. Before that I received salary in cash and have no record of it. 

We also submit the time sheets by the end of each month to account depts with our manager sign. I am also planning to submit them as a proof. Another issue, I only have soft copies of those slips and will print and get it signed by my manager but they will be dated newly. Hope it will not cause any issue.

I will spread the word in HR dept and my manager. Coming 45 days are very crucial. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## aown1982 (May 9, 2014)

Yes they have, the were asking the job responsibilities on which the HR department referred them to check with IT director who will be back on 28th Jul  apart from that everything was answered fine by HR. not sure why they are asking so much of the details even though the HR confirmed the letter is provided by HR. i am bit curious if they call the old employer how will he respond as i have not been in touch for a long long time.


andrew64 said:


> Have they contacted your employer ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

aown1982 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My current company where i have been working for last 7 years received a verification call from Australia Embassy in UAE. the HR verified my details but the HR informed that lady that if they require in detail job responsibilities then they can contact my IT director . Secondly i have claimed 10 years of experience and currently not in touch with my last employer i.e. 7 years ago (where i worked for 3 years). do they verify employment even older than 7 years as i have marked it as relevant?
> 
> Thanks


No worries. They need a positive response from HR and if HR says that another person is delegated, they will accept the other person's word. 

Irrelevant experience are not to be verified

Old but relevant experience can be. They verified my experience from 2006 ! lol


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

aown1982 said:


> Yes they have, the were asking the job responsibilities on which the HR department referred them to check with IT director who will be back on 28th Jul  apart from that everything was answered fine by HR. not sure why they are asking so much of the details even though the HR confirmed the letter is provided by HR. i am bit curious if they call the old employer how will he respond as i have not been in touch for a long long time.


how many points you have clamied for your work


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

SqOats said:


> I have a similar case. I've claimed 4 years of exp for 5 points. I've submitted 3 letters, experience reference (signed by manager), intro letter and salary letter (signed and stamped by VP). Unfortunately, HR doesnt provide us any kind of letters and VP is the authority. Furthermore, I am planning to submit bank statement, but the issue is that bank account was made only 2.5 years ago while i am on job for 4 years. Before that I received salary in cash and have no record of it.
> 
> We also submit the time sheets by the end of each month to account depts with our manager sign. I am also planning to submit them as a proof. Another issue, I only have soft copies of those slips and will print and get it signed by my manager but they will be dated newly. Hope it will not cause any issue.
> 
> I will spread the word in HR dept and my manager. Coming 45 days are very crucial. Lets hope for the best.


did your employment got verified successfully???
in my case they are calling my office again and again from the last week, they called almost 5 times.
I don't know what is going on, too much worried about the consequences.


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> No worries. They need a positive response from HR and if HR says that another person is delegated, they will accept the other person's word.
> 
> Irrelevant experience are not to be verified
> 
> Old but relevant experience can be. They verified my experience from 2006 ! lol


Hi Expatriate,

I have a question : Were your employment records verified before the Grant or after ?

I already got the grant and have travelled once for IED. Do I have to worry about this employment records verification now ?


Thanks
Silvi


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Silvi6 said:


> Hi Expatriate, I have a question : Were your employment records verified before the Grant or after ? I already got the grant and have travelled once for IED. Do I have to worry about this employment records verification now ? Thanks Silvi


 before


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Hamza77 said:


> did your employment got verified successfully???
> in my case they are calling my office again and again from the last week, they called almost 5 times.
> I don't know what is going on, too much worried about the consequences.


I dont know. But, it has been more than 2 weeks and they didnt call again.Also, I didnt get any email from them to provide any further info other than PCCs & Medicals. I hope they are satisfied. 

I know it is worrisome but as long as your case is genuine, you should not be worried. If they will have any doubts after verification checks, they will get back to you and ask for explanation. 

Goodluck


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Silvi6 said:


> Hi Expatriate,
> 
> I have a question : Were your employment records verified before the Grant or after ?
> 
> ...



Hi Shivi,

As you have already got your VISA .... now no need to worry.. just enjoy your life dude.

why are you giving yourself unnecessary stress ?


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

SqOats said:


> I dont know. But, it has been more than 2 weeks and they didnt call again.Also, I didnt get any email from them to provide any further info other than PCCs & Medicals. I hope they are satisfied.
> 
> I know it is worrisome but as long as your case is genuine, you should not be worried. If they will have any doubts after verification checks, they will get back to you and ask for explanation.
> 
> Goodluck


Yes Dear you are right.
Last time they called on my Restaurant number and one of the Clerk provided them all the information they asked.He said that we recognize this employ worked here and is genuine.now I think they won't have any doubt,if they have some they will call me for further information as you said.
What can you demonstrate from the above circumstances ?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Hamza what is your job code?


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Hamza what is your job code?


Restaurant Manager 141111


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> Restaurant Manager 141111


Ok thanks i am working as a cook thats why i was asking


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Ok thanks i am working as a cook thats why i was asking


I don't understand Deep, why are you so worried.Your case is very smooth and going very well.Best of luck.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> I don't understand Deep, why are you so worried.Your case is very smooth and going very well.Best of luck.


Because now its more than 2 months since i am waiting for any reply after my job verification and near about 4.5 months after visa applied.... but dead silence.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Because now its more than 2 months since i am waiting for any reply after my job verification and near about 4.5 months after visa applied.... but dead silence.


July candidates are getting their grant in this month.I think within this week you will do :second: thing


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> July candidates are getting their grant in this month.I think within this week you will do :second: thing


My pleasure Hamza. I really miss( Australia).:Cry:


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

deepgill said:


> My pleasure Hamza. I really miss( Australia).:Cry:


Ooooo I see, Actually you are missing Australia....
Australia is missing you as well....


----------



## onefoothurdle (Mar 9, 2015)

I will be submitting my application soon, Do they always call for verification? What are the chances of them contacting previous or current employer? they something goes wrong can you provide other references etc?

Thanks for your help


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

kmukul said:


> I will be submitting my application soon, Do they always call for verification? What are the chances of them contacting previous or current employer? they something goes wrong can you provide other references etc?
> 
> Thanks for your help


No real pattern on what basis they do verification. They could call, email or physically verify your employment. 
Call and email could come to you, your manager or HR of the company. 

If they get unfavorable or no response during verification, they will ask you to reply on the outcome, it is called 'Invitation to comment.'


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

kmukul said:


> I will be submitting my application soon, Do they always call for verification? What are the chances of them contacting previous or current employer? they something goes wrong can you provide other references etc?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Best of luck for your next step. If you are claiming points for current or previous employment then they will definitely verify but don't know about your last question.


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Best of luck for your next step. If you are claiming points for current or previous employment then they will definitely verify but don't know about your last question.


hi Deep, how do you know that they will definitely call to verify if we claim points for work ex? I believe that verification never used to be this vigorous.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> hi Deep, how do you know that they will definitely call to verify if we claim points for work ex? I believe that verification never used to be this vigorous.


I read lots of posts with employment verification even i also got verification call.(everything is genuine).


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

deepgill said:


> I read lots of posts with employment verification even i also got verification call.(everything is genuine).


Hi Deep,

Could you let us know what they asked you over verification call ? and how long the call went?


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

I got a contact from CO he asked about few obvious documents and forms, as I am claiming point from my experience I have front loaded all 
provided Payslip, 
Bank Statement, 
Offer/ appointment letter, 
designation change letter/ hike, 
India ITR, 
UK income tax letter, 
even all my UK experience payslips 
I mean everything someone possibly can have regarding employment.

The question is whether CO is satisfied with my employment details and that's why CO has asked remaining documents like Medical, form 80 etc. Or CO may come back later and ask about some more documents or may perform employment verification later or not ?


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> Hi Deep,
> 
> Could you let us know what they asked you over verification call ? and how long the call went?


Dear cozmopravesh... My manager got a call from delhi embassy by a lady who asked about me and my restra as i am working as a cook and took my boss's contact no. Then she disconnected the ph and after five minutes she called again and wanted to talk to me she asked me my name ,dob,restra name,employees, joining date,pay date and how i get,how big our workplace,sitting arrangements, which type of this restra,equipments, how i start and off my duty,preparations, how many feidges,menu, how busy this place,difference between chef and a cook,responsibility, then she aaid if she has need she will call me again and disconnected. She called my boss mb.and asked about me ,how long i been working here,who provided and signed my experience letter,how many chairs and tables. Then she disconnected the phone. I think all tjese things will help you.


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> I got a contact from CO he asked about few obvious documents and forms, as I am claiming point from my experience I have front loaded all
> provided Payslip,
> Bank Statement,
> Offer/ appointment letter,
> ...


CO may ask for new documents if something is missing. While you are arranging those documents, CO may in parallel forward your case to Australian Embassy in Delhi for job verification. This is all random and there is little that you can predict.


----------



## kanuz (Nov 26, 2015)

Hey guys,

One quick question. Does the officials call only in the case where we are claiming points for experience? In my case I'm not claiming it, so would they call? If they call then again will delay the process.

App sub : 28 July, CO contact : 16 Sept, Doc uploaded : 9 Oct, Awaiting grant


----------



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

kanuz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> One quick question. Does the officials call only in the case where we are claiming points for experience? In my case I'm not claiming it, so would they call? If they call then again will delay the process.
> 
> App sub : 28 July, CO contact : 16 Sept, Doc uploaded : 9 Oct, Awaiting grant


If you are not claiming points for your experience then they will never verify. Cheers :eyebrows:


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Best of luck for your next step. If you are claiming points for current or previous employment then they will definitely verify but don't know about your last question.


Hello deep,any updates ???


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> Hello deep,any updates ???


Hello Hamza.. Mate i am waiting for complete disclosure certificate(auzi pcc) which i applied on 3 rd December and got mail by department that they posted on 8 th Dec. So i think i have to wait till January. Thanks and best wishes that you will get your grant soon. Don't take panic.. Enjoy your present and leave your future on GOD.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Hello Hamza.. Mate i am waiting for complete disclosure certificate(auzi pcc) which i applied on 3 rd December and got mail by department that they posted on 8 th Dec. So i think i have to wait till January. Thanks and best wishes that you will get your grant soon. Don't take panic.. Enjoy your present and leave your future on GOD.


Deep, thanks for the wishes.
I can't resist the irritation,Don't know what is going on.
You are also waiting from almost 7 months.
Do you know the reason behind your case delay???
Did you ever requested for hold of your application???


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> Deep, thanks for the wishes.
> I can't resist the irritation,Don't know what is going on.
> You are also waiting from almost 7 months.
> Do you know the reason behind your case delay???
> Did you ever requested for hold of your application???


Hamza it is because of my stupid mara agent who didn't tell me about the option while applying the pcc. I submitted standard disclosure but co wants complete disclosure which i already mentioned you.
No i never requested for hold my application.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Hamza it is because of my stupid mara agent who didn't tell me about the option while applying the pcc. I submitted standard disclosure but co wants complete disclosure which i already mentioned you.
> No i never requested for hold my application.


Who is your MARA agent? Not very professional! How much did they charge?


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

bright future said:


> Who is your MARA agent? Not very professional! How much did they charge?


He is professional. He had no answer when i asked him. His fees is 250000 Indian rupees.


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

deepgill said:


> He is professional. He had no answer when i asked him. His fees is 250000 Indian rupees.


WOW!! That's huge man! Is this the guy based out of Chandigarh?.. you should screw his happiness.. .. though I lodged my application without agent but did speak to a few.. didn't find anyone convincing


----------



## amar9780816870 (Dec 17, 2015)

What is ur agents name deepgill hope this will not happen to me


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

gaus said:


> WOW!! That's huge man! Is this the guy based out of Chandigarh?.. you should screw his happiness.. .. though I lodged my application without agent but did speak to a few.. didn't find anyone convincing[/QUOTE
> He is from Jalandhar.That's good that you are managing your application.
> Yes mate it is the huge amount.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

amar9780816870 said:


> What is ur agents name deepgill hope this will not happen to me


Amar i can't write his name openly mate. Where from you?


----------



## amar9780816870 (Dec 17, 2015)

Bathinda my agent is from mohali


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Hamza it is because of my stupid mara agent who didn't tell me about the option while applying the pcc. I submitted standard disclosure but co wants complete disclosure which i already mentioned you.
> No i never requested for hold my application.


Deep sad to hear that.Anyways now every thing is complete and you are almost Done...
I am sure you will receive the Golden mail in January.


----------



## b allen (Nov 15, 2015)

guys i have a question, my boss is going to usa on 30 dec to get his daughter settled who just got into mit. now he will not be available from 30 dec to 30 jan. i mean he will not be available on call but he will be available on mail. so should employment verification call comes and he his unreachable will the co contact me for clarification. i am freakin out man, can anyone give me some advice. would really appreciate it.

i have provided payslips and employment contract and reference letter.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

amar9780816870 said:


> Bathinda my agent is from mohali


Amar i pary to WAHEGURU that you never face any problem. Best of luck..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

deepgill said:


> He is professional. He had no answer when i asked him. His fees is 250000 Indian rupees.


Wow, INR250k!! And that crappy service!

Was your case not a 'straightforward' one?

Anyways, you are almost there.
Good luck mate


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

No need to fret over something that hasn't happened yet. I know that this is easier said than done.

IF verification happens they might call/email your employer. IF DIBP doesn't get any response then they will for sure contact you for clarification.

SO just relax and enjoy.




b allen said:


> guys i have a question, my boss is going to usa on 30 dec to get his daughter settled who just got into mit. now he will not be available from 30 dec to 30 jan. i mean he will not be available on call but he will be available on mail. so should employment verification call comes and he his unreachable will the co contact me for clarification. i am freakin out man, can anyone give me some advice. would really appreciate it.
> 
> i have provided payslips and employment contract and reference letter.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

bright future said:


> Wow, INR250k!! And that crappy service!
> 
> Was your case not a 'straightforward' one?
> 
> ...


There was no problem in my case. It is normal rate. 
Thanks for your wishes.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

b allen said:


> guys i have a question, my boss is going to usa on 30 dec to get his daughter settled who just got into mit. now he will not be available from 30 dec to 30 jan. i mean he will not be available on call but he will be available on mail. so should employment verification call comes and he his unreachable will the co contact me for clarification. i am freakin out man, can anyone give me some advice. would really appreciate it.
> 
> i have provided payslips and employment contract and reference letter.


I don't think there is an issue if your boss is unavailable.
In my case the Embassy called 4 times in 2 weeks but each time the boss wasn't in his office,they never asked for the boss.whoever picked up the call,they just verified who I am ,how long I worked,designation,duties performance etc.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi Jeetan, Hamza and other All,
*
Very Very Important for me dears,*

2days back after almost 2month since First CO Contact (27th October) I received email from another CO with title below,

"Adverse information received
In which they mentioned they that DIBP made many attempts to verify my jobs claims (reference letters and pay slips referring to my last/current job in saudia) and no response received"

Now they asked 

"You are entitled to comment on this information, which will be considered in making a decision on your application" but they did not ask any other prove.


What should by my response and actions????

Earlier I provided company head office main number and address while i am working in other city. I talked to my company local personnel and they told that we have thousands of employees and many division so it is difficult to recognise and respond on general number. I also observed from CO email that they could not connect but they did not say that it was fake. My company representative tole me that he is ready to give his direct contact and they can call but he will only available after 2weeks.


I am thinking give them new contacts phone, email, latest salary slips after visa loadging, updated banks statement, Saudi ID showing my comapny name.

Is it also wiseable to give statutory declaration in response that all clamis were genuine and verifiable ? ? ? because i am thinking that may be next time they will not come to me and decide based on information which i will provide this time. ??



Expert opinion and guidance please . I am very upset at last moment every think become complicated.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

samage said:


> Hi Jeetan, Hamza and other All,
> *
> Very Very Important for me dears,*
> 
> ...


Hello Samage,
First of All no need to worry.
Same situation was faced with my brother,they called on his work place but were denied that we don't recognize this employee.
The CO emailed and intimated that the work place was not genuine and the work experience as well as employment isn't genuine.
Now You have 28 days of time to prove that all the things provided are genuine otherwise you may withdraw your application.
Now what my Brother did is that,
1-Prove the Company is Genuine:
He sent the scanned the copies of company's agreement with the government and tax returns etc(as many documents as he can)."PROVED"
2-Prove the Experience is Genuine:
Company wrote an "AFFIDAVIT" in which they clearly stated that this "xxx" employ is genuine and was working at our place from "xxx" time to "xxx" time.PROVED

By the above 2 Proves,there is no doubt that company and employ is Genuine and hence he defended himself.
Secondly and More Importantly,after these proves, the CO did not bother to even talk with the local embassy to prove or check if this is genuine because every thing was in front of them and the CO thought that the local embassy was unable to verify or gather information,since employment could be verified by Physical by visiting the work place but its the embassy's laziness.

NOW you said that you will send new Contacts and Experience.I think don't do this because they clearly want you to Defend your Experience you provided them earlier,otherwise changing contacts or letterhead may demonstrate that you have mislead with them and you are unable to defend yourself.
Talk to your Company Manager or and Senior Person(whose contact is mentioned).
Explain your circumstances to him and request him to give only 5 minutes of his life to you as this means a lot to you.
Best of Luck and no need to worry Just go with those 1 and 2 Points I mentioned.Request you company Manager/Owner to make an Affidavit for you and send to CO,That's IT....


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> Hello Samage,
> First of All no need to worry.
> Same situation was faced with my brother,they called on his work place but were denied that we don't recognize this employee.
> The CO emailed and intimated that the work place was not genuine and the work experience as well as employment isn't genuine.
> ...


Thanks for your detailed reply. But here in saudi arabia environment different and i know our company saudi management will never do this on employee bahalf. Letter issue by HR section and we working away at site where other site people there. They have simple reason that we are ready to response if any call or email come. Thats what they told me my local site coordinator. They also issued me reference letter few month back by stating that we are confirming this employee working with us since September 2012. My everthing is genuine.

My case is little different that they could not call and contact any body. I believe that reason seem that last year coutry local codes were revised but they did nt update the their web conatacts and same was reflected in comapny contacts.

Can I give Affidavit from my side?? I can also prove by sending my Saudi ID which having company detail as my sponsper and employer. Also letter from bank stating my pay transfer through same company which will prove genuinity.

Best Regards,


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

samage said:


> Thanks for your detailed reply. But here in saudi arabia environment different and i know our company saudi management will never do this on employee bahalf. Letter issue by HR section and we working away at site where other site people there. They have simple reason that we are ready to response if any call or email come. Thats what they told me my local site coordinator. They also issued me reference letter few month back by stating that we are confirming this employee working with us since September 2012. My everthing is genuine.
> 
> My case is little different that they could not call and contact any body. I believe that reason seem that last year coutry local codes were revised but they did nt update the their web conatacts and same was reflected in comapny contacts.
> 
> ...


Collect and Send as many proofs as you can.
If they issued you the letterhead few months back and since at that time the local codes were changed but you did not mentioned the updated codes in the letterhead.(In my case the telephone number was changed and I sent with updated number).
I am sure E-mail must be same as it was previously.
1-Yes,Make an Affidavit and give them proof that the how the contacts are changed and revised local codes.
2-Make an Invitation Letter to Verification Department to visit your work place on behalf of your company and mention them that there are thousands of employees and physical verification is convenient and Welcomed.
3-If you have some good relations with a senior member of company,do add his contact and request the verification department to ask him.
4-In addition mention the circumstances that whoever leaves the job from a company,the previous company is never happy to loose their trained,experienced worker to leave them.So physical verification is the needed.
5-Send all the bank details.

I am sure this will work for you and the CO will himself verify your employment.


----------



## b allen (Nov 15, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> No need to fret over something that hasn't happened yet. I know that this is easier said than done.
> 
> IF verification happens they might call/email your employer. IF DIBP doesn't get any response then they will for sure contact you for clarification.
> 
> SO just relax and enjoy.



thanks man i really appreciate all ur help. i am just flipping out at every little detail at this point, as always u sir are the man.


----------



## settleinaus (Dec 22, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> No worries. They need a positive response from HR and if HR says that another person is delegated, they will accept the other person's word.
> 
> Irrelevant experience are not to be verified
> 
> Old but relevant experience can be. They verified my experience from 2006 ! lol


@ TheExpatriate: Hi...
Did you get your golden grant????


----------



## Priya.S (Dec 23, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> Received a phone call from the Australian Embassy in my home country today, to verify my references for two employers I worked for back there.
> 
> It was a very long, yet courteous call. I was asked for - among many other things - my bosses names, whether I had direct reports, employment dates, job titles, job descriptions .... etc. then I was asked for contacts. I provided contacts for the letter author of employer 1 (he asked for HR contacts, I did not have any since I left the company more than 5 years ago) , and the HR Dept of employer 2.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Firstly, I wanted to tell you"Just relax". I know how it feels after paying 3600 AUD visa fee and going through this verification phase!

But you must remember, for any country any immigration visa will be granted on the basis of genuineness.

When you know, you have worked in that particular company you have nothing to fear about the verification. 

I understand your situation, but please note Australia has "Natural Justice"system in place wherein even if they are not convinced with your employment they allow you to go back to them with a cover letter stating the reasons why their visa decision is wrong and how you qualify to migrate to Australia on a PR Visa.


I had 2 cases in my experience wherein we have submitted Natural Justice cover letter for applicants and they accepted the applications as well.

No one can deny your employment when you have genuinely worked with them and even if they do, you should defend yourself with the strong cover letter to the case officer.

Keep me posted about your results and good luck!

Regards,
Priya


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Priya.S said:


> Hi,
> 
> Firstly, I wanted to tell you"Just relax". I know how it feels after paying 3600 AUD visa fee and going through this verification phase!
> 
> ...


Your Intellectualism is Appreciated bro...


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Priya.S said:


> Hi,
> 
> Firstly, I wanted to tell you"Just relax". I know how it feels after paying 3600 AUD visa fee and going through this verification phase!
> 
> ...


Hello Priya,

Good to read. May you have also read above my situation and better if you like to comment. Can you support to provide any if natural justice letter sample or its just simply email reply with some supporting documents.


----------



## Priya.S (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi,

You need to submit the application only if you receive the letter from Natural justice and this letter lets you do the following:

Ask for a review of the visa decision.
Provide documents apart from what is already provided while submitting a visa application to support your claim.

You can summit this application within the timeframe mentioned on the visa refusal letter. Documents related to personal details, education, experience, etc. are required to be submitted along with the application based on the factors which are mentioned in the letter.

But in your case, it's not reached that stage yet, so you just wait and watch. I hope and wish that you will not receive any letter as such in case if they do then will surely help you within my limits!

Priya


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

No need to fear as this is your valid work experience.

Now in my view your should attach the following to your email reply:
* Latest Salary Slips
* Salary Account Bank Statement
* Saudi ID card copy
* Latest Contact Numbers

Here we have provide as many documents as possible to prove your employment.






samage said:


> Hi Jeetan, Hamza and other All,
> *
> Very Very Important for me dears,*
> 
> ...


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> No need to fear as this is your valid work experience.
> 
> Now in my view your should attach the following to your email reply:
> * Latest Salary Slips
> ...


Thanks Jeeten for your response. 

I have all salary slips after visa Lodge date.
Salary Account Bank Statement
Also I got Arabic ID translated in English
Also I will give latest Contact Numbers

Do you think I need to provide Statutory declaration also or not ?

Best Regards


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

In my view an email reply with documents as attachment is enough.





samage said:


> Thanks Jeeten for your response.
> 
> I have all salary slips after visa Lodge date.
> Salary Account Bank Statement
> ...


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

samage any updates????


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi All,

I would like the members that whether consulate will verify information from all the employers (current & Previous) as mentioned in the skill assessment?
Cant they just get the information from 1 or 2 employers


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> samage any updates????


Hamza,

I am unable to prepare comprehensive response for CO so far. I have below documents which i am planning to attach with response.

1 Initial Employment Contract
2. Job offer
3. Addendum to Employment Contract
4. Salary Slips after visa lodging
5. Bank Statement upto this date
6. My Saudi ID Card
7. Medical insurance cards issued by same employer 

Moreover I am also trying to get latest reference letter from employer specifically for australian immigration.

Can you have affidavit sample what your brother submitted?? If you have, please support.


Best Regars


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

samage said:


> Hamza,
> 
> I am unable to prepare comprehensive response for CO so far. I have below documents which i am planning to attach with response.
> 
> ...


you have enough data to convince,I think you should upload all these things,he himself will contact you,but do it within 28 days otherwise consequences may be different.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Dear cozmopravesh... My manager got a call from delhi embassy by a lady who asked about me and my restra as i am working as a cook and took my boss's contact no. Then she disconnected the ph and after five minutes she called again and wanted to talk to me she asked me my name ,dob,restra name,employees, joining date,pay date and how i get,how big our workplace,sitting arrangements, which type of this restra,equipments, how i start and off my duty,preparations, how many feidges,menu, how busy this place,difference between chef and a cook,responsibility, then she aaid if she has need she will call me again and disconnected. She called my boss mb.and asked about me ,how long i been working here,who provided and signed my experience letter,how many chairs and tables. Then she disconnected the phone. I think all tjese things will help you.


Hi Deep,

Thanks for explaining this in detail.

I will pray for your grant. All the best buddy


----------



## kavinderchand (Dec 21, 2015)

*Employment Documents Check*

Hi ,

I am new to this forum and going to start my ACS processing next month.

I have gone through almost many threads, but still i am confused regarding the actual employment documents to be submitted :

I have worked in 3 companies: A,B and current company C.

I have below set of documents from my companies:

Company A :


Last 3 payslips only,
 Offer letter,
 Experience letter
 Relieving letter


Company B :


6 months payslips only,
 Offer letter,
 Experience letter
 Relieving letter


Company C (Current company) :


All Payslips,
 Offer letter,


and also i have heard regarding employment reference letter which ill be able to get.

Are these documents are sufficient for employment document checklist.

Waiting for some helpful responses.


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi Kavinderchand,

Could you provide your period of employment in each company so can get more details.

Generally, in your case:

Company A & B: Offer letter, experience letter, relieving letter, payslips - joining month, any in between month and last month of that company.

Compnay C: Offer letter, joining month payslip, in between 2 payslip, latest payslip, reference letter from your senior manager/your manager/senior colleague (whichever applies or get easily), Senior manager employment proof (say address proof auto generated in company letterhead).

Hope this helps. PM me if you want to discuss in detail.


----------



## kavinderchand (Dec 21, 2015)

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Hi Kavinderchand,
> 
> Could you provide your period of employment in each company so can get more details.
> 
> ...



Hi Lakshmi,

Thanks for the information.

Company A : 

Duration : 1 year 11 months.
Documents : Offer letter, Experience letter, Relieving Letter, *Payslips - Last Three months only. I dont have any other payslips except last three months.*

Company B :

Duration : 1 year 6 months.
Documents : Offer letter, Experience letter, Relieving Letter, Payslips - All Payslips


Company C (Current Company):

Duration : 6 months.
Documents : Offer letter , Payslips - All Payslips


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S (Sep 5, 2014)

kavinderchand said:


> Hi Lakshmi,
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> ...


Hi Kavinder,

Thanks for the note.

I think it should be okay with the documents you have for all the companies A, B & C for ACS processing.

For company C, you need the following documents from your senior colleague or whoever you are reporting to:

a) Reference letter in the stamp paper (duly notarized) explaining your roles and responsibilities, your designation, period of employment, permanent basis etc.
b) Your colleague employment proof that he is working currently in your organization, i.e. address proof from HR for your colleague that he is working till in your org.
c) Your colleague recent promotion letter that proves that he is an employee of your organization.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

kavinderchand said:


> Hi Lakshmi,
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> ...


Hi Kavi,

You have enough document for ACS purpose except Reference letters with Roles and responsibilties mentioned which eventually you should be able to obtain.

However, at the time of submitting your VISA ( after you receive an invite) you may need more documents to provide and that would be .... TAX docs ( e.g. form 16, ITR copy) and bank statements showing your salary transfer.


Hope it helps.


----------



## kavinderchand (Dec 21, 2015)

*Employement Docs*



cozmopravesh said:


> Hi Kavi,
> 
> You have enough document for ACS purpose except Reference letters with Roles and responsibilties mentioned which eventually you should be able to obtain.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, 

One more doubt : 
Do i need to have reference letters from all my previous company ? and if yes, suppose my manager is not available to provide it can i make it done with my ex-colleague (who is not currently working in that company).

Thanks, 
Kavinder


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> you have enough data to convince,I think you should upload all these things,he himself will contact you,but do it within 28 days otherwise consequences may be different.


On 13 January, I replied to CO email of Natural Justice (Adverse Information Received). Gave possible reasons why my employment was not verified and provided below additional documents which were earlier not provided.

1.	Latest employment letter issued by my company and provided direct contact number and email. This letter further certified by Saudi Chamber of Commerce confirms both my employment and company are genuine.
2.	Employment contract signed at the time of joining
3.	Yearly increment and promotional letters
4.	Latest salary slips after visa lodging 
5.	Bank statement certified from bank
6.	My Saudi Govt. ID card showing my employer 
7.	Medical insurance cards issued by company


I hope above all will be enough to support my response. What would be next? CO will go for again verification or will make decision in presence of all above documents?


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

samage said:


> On 13 January, I replied to CO email of Natural Justice (Adverse Information Received). Gave possible reasons why my employment was not verified and provided below additional documents which were earlier not provided.
> 
> 1.	Latest employment letter issued by my company and provided direct contact number and email. This letter further certified by Saudi Chamber of Commerce confirms both my employment and company are genuine.
> 2.	Employment contract signed at the time of joining
> ...


Yes,I think it is more then enough.
Best of luck mate.


----------



## sambat (Mar 22, 2016)

Dear All,
I just received my EA assessment and want to lodge my EOI. I submitted reference letter from my manager during EA assessment as my company didnot provide me letter. They strictly rejected my request and now if i submit same reference letter to immigration, and they email it back to my HR, my manager can fall in trouble which i dont want. 
Is there any possibility that I submit statutory declaration with updated time frame as still i am working in same company and submit to immigration. In this case, if they contact HR, my manager will not be in trouble and I have enough other evidence to convince CO in case HR does not recognize them. I am working in Dubai and i have valid work permit, my company is registered with free zone and i also have letter from them which is government organization, i also have full bank statement and pay slips.
Please advise


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

sambat said:


> Dear All,
> I just received my EA assessment and want to lodge my EOI. I submitted reference letter from my manager during EA assessment as my company didnot provide me letter. They strictly rejected my request and now if i submit same reference letter to immigration, and they email it back to my HR, my manager can fall in trouble which i dont want.
> Is there any possibility that I submit statutory declaration with updated time frame as still i am working in same company and submit to immigration. In this case, if they contact HR, my manager will not be in trouble and I have enough other evidence to convince CO in case HR does not recognize them. I am working in Dubai and i have valid work permit, my company is registered with free zone and i also have letter from them which is government organization, i also have full bank statement and pay slips.
> Please advise


submit statutory declaration without causing trouble to your manager..........


----------



## sambat (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks,
Do DIAC people cross verify employee reference with the one which I submitted to EA. I will state same R&R and designation in SD however I am just worried, if they get suspicious 
Can someone sahre sample of SD 



JP Mosa said:


> submit statutory declaration without causing trouble to your manager..........


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> Received a phone call from the Australian Embassy in my home country today, to verify my references for two employers I worked for back there.
> 
> It was a very long, yet courteous call. I was asked for - among many other things - my bosses names, whether I had direct reports, employment dates, job titles, job descriptions .... etc. then I was asked for contacts. I provided contacts for the letter author of employer 1 (he asked for HR contacts, I did not have any since I left the company more than 5 years ago) , and the HR Dept of employer 2.
> 
> ...


Take it easy. Everything is gonna be fine. You are in India. So, speak to HR patiently.

I asked for employers in Dubai for work experience certificate for both companies.

-First one said they will file a criminal case against me if I were to contact them again.
-Second one seized my Passport and Emirates ID, and here too threatened to get me arrested for just asking. Also, out of anger, he forced me overstay in Dubai without salary, with no house and money, I had to sleep in the park and my passport was locked in his drawer.

Remember, your situation is not bad. Don't panic. God sets things right.


----------



## kanavsharma (May 30, 2015)

Hi,
I need some information regarding documents attached while lodging a visa application.
1) can 10th standard DMC be used as DOB proof?
2) Do I need to get all payslips notarised? stamps on xerox? (I have 7 years of experience) 
3) CO is assigned when medical is done?
4) if I have paid the fee today and have attached few documents but not all then is there any time limit by which all the documents including medical and PCC should be attached?

Thanks in advance.
Kanav.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sandeshrego said:


> Take it easy. Everything is gonna be fine. You are in India. So, speak to HR patiently.
> 
> I asked for employers in Dubai for work experience certificate for both companies.
> 
> ...


Sandesh which company in dubai are you working for? Never heard such thing like if you ask for experience certificate they will file criminal case against you. On what grounds would they do so it ia your right to request for an experience certificate but providing it as per Hr policy is upto the company. This is incorrect if they say so you can file a case against them at the labour court. 

Alternatively get a stat declaration prepared from your colleagues or seniors who are in good terms with you and provide that as evidence.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

kanavsharma said:


> Hi,
> I need some information regarding documents attached while lodging a visa application.
> 1) can 10th standard DMC be used as DOB proof?
> 2) Do I need to get all payslips notarised? stamps on xerox? (I have 7 years of experience)
> ...


1. Yes many who do not have birth certificates available use the 10th marksheet as evidence to birth certificate
2. Not required to notarize it
3. CO can pick up you case at any time after the fees is paid and application is submitted. 
4. Sooner the better to upload all the documents after visa lodge. That increases tour chance to get direct grant.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

sambat said:


> Thanks,
> Do DIAC people cross verify employee reference with the one which I submitted to EA. I will state same R&R and designation in SD however I am just worried, if they get suspicious
> Can someone sahre sample of SD


Yes...if DIPB requests EA will provide the submitted details.......it happens in rare cases .........when they find something fishy....


----------



## chetan chavda (Apr 30, 2016)

Dear Friends.

My employer verification was done in month of April 2016 but still i do not get visa grant so please any body suggest me after employer verification how much time takes to grant visa?

Regards,


----------



## choudharykrishna (Jul 21, 2015)

chetan chavda said:


> Dear Friends.
> 
> My employer verification was done in month of April 2016 but still i do not get visa grant so please any body suggest me after employer verification how much time takes to grant visa?
> 
> Regards,


As per Form trend you should be getting grant mail in a month's time.


----------



## chetan chavda (Apr 30, 2016)

Thank you very much for reply, we have same kind of situation, So keep in touch

Regards,


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

sandeshrego said:


> Take it easy. Everything is gonna be fine. You are in India. So, speak to HR patiently.
> 
> I asked for employers in Dubai for work experience certificate for both companies.
> 
> ...


OMG! Thats' scary!!
What would your employers do if DIBP contacts them???


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

I have a few questions:
1. Is the job verification done even if we don't claim points for it?
2. Do they verify job of spouse as well?
3. While verifying the job do they only call current employer or both ex employers and current employers?(Same question for spouse job verification)
4. Should we upload form 80 for both main applicant and spouse on the first go or wait for CO to ask for it?
Thanks in advance.....
I hope and pray everyone gets the Grant soon!!


----------



## suewonder (Feb 19, 2016)

Rehan77 said:


> I have a few questions:
> 1. Is the job verification done even if we don't claim points for it?
> 2. Do they verify job of spouse as well?
> 3. While verifying the job do they only call current employer or both ex employers and current employers?(Same question for spouse job verification)
> ...


hi rehan,
your first 3 questions depends on co who assign for you.acoording to present situation,there are more possiblity to verify your job then spouse even if you didn't claim point.
for Q.4 it is better to provide all documents if you are in hurry or expect direct grant.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

sandeshrego said:


> Take it easy. Everything is gonna be fine. You are in India. So, speak to HR patiently.
> 
> I asked for employers in Dubai for work experience certificate for both companies.
> 
> ...


Its quiet common bro in mid east,
because they are habituated to grab knowledge at cheap cost and assume Indians are cheapest......

Anyways, TG you are out of it.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Rehan77 said:


> I have a few questions:
> 1. Is the job verification done even if we don't claim points for it?
> *
> NO, but you should be ready to provide an explanation when CO requests.*
> ...


Answered


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks JP Mosa and suewonder, Actually I am more worried about my spouse's(Not primary applicant) job verification because the ex employer will give negative feedback or may say that the person never worked here as its a local company! 

Any how, I wish all the best and a speedy grant to both of you! All the best!


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

Seniors - very interesting and useful thread.

I have a specific query about work experience in Suitability period during ACS assessment. Is verification done for this? Points will be claimed indirectly for this, i.e. for education. If yes, who verifies it - ACS or DIBP?

I've read in this thread that no verification is done for this since I'm not claiming points for employment, but surely that is incorrect? Points are being awarded indirectly as the work experience is important for getting points for education

Note -- Employment is genuine and backed by payslips, joining letter, relieving letter, but roles and responsibilities is what is an issue as so many of you face!


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Sandesh which company in dubai are you working for? Never heard such thing like if you ask for experience certificate they will file criminal case against you. On what grounds would they do so it ia your right to request for an experience certificate but providing it as per Hr policy is upto the company. This is incorrect if they say so you can file a case against them at the labour court.
> 
> Alternatively get a stat declaration prepared from your colleagues or seniors who are in good terms with you and provide that as evidence.


Labour law and human rights do not exist in Dubai Bro ( if you seek their help, either there will be counter cases against you or you will be silenced and deported )... Neither does Indian Embassy functions or helps

But I am glad that nothing bad happened to me and my Australian dream is gonna be a success. God always shows us a way, and it was up to me to grab it. and yes I grabbed it.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sandeshrego said:


> Labour law and human rights do not exist in Dubai Bro ( if you seek their help, either there will be counter cases against you or you will be silenced and deported )... Neither does Indian Embassy functions or helps
> 
> But I am glad that nothing bad happened to me and my Australian dream is gonna be a success. God always shows us a way, and it was up to me to grab it. and yes I grabbed it.


Sandesh there is no point to argue on this subject but I disagree with you that there is no Labor Law. Probably you were in the wrong company which did not have proper HR and you are only looking at the wrong side if the coin. I have seen many people migrating feom UAE who have successfully received the R&R and experience letters from their emoloyers some who were not able to due to HR policy got stat declaration made and now they even have their grants. 

Anyways if things have worked out well for you thats is important and now the aspirations is towards moving down under. Best wishes with your application


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

zooter80 said:


> Seniors - very interesting and useful thread.
> 
> I have a specific query about work experience in Suitability period during ACS assessment. Is verification done for this? Points will be claimed indirectly for this, i.e. for education. If yes, who verifies it - ACS or DIBP?
> 
> ...


Anybody???


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

zooter80 said:


> Anybody???


Do not just assume things that confuse you and frustrate you.

When you do not claim points for certain things, DIBP do not bother


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

JP Mosa said:


> Do not just assume things that confuse you and frustrate you.
> 
> When you do not claim points for certain things, DIBP do not bother


Thank you for clarifying


----------



## naveen1224 (May 4, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> Do not just assume things that confuse you and frustrate you.
> 
> When you do not claim points for certain things, DIBP do not bother


Hi JP Mosa,

Can you please give your inputs for the below case regarding verification by DIBP.

My Exp

1st company - 2 years
2nd company - 2 years
3rd company - 2 years and still working.

As we know ACS will deduct first 2 years Exp as not relevant and consider only 4 years as relevant exp in SOL assessment. Now coming to the verification part, does the DIBP verify only for relevant exp i.e 2nd and 3rd company or it will verify all 3 companies ?

Thanks and Regards,
Naveen Kumar


----------

